# Seiko Skz 255 Lume Shots



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Light streak between 9:00 and 11:00 + is from the end of the seconds hand.


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Are you using a tripod because they are slightly out of focus? Nice Lume though


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

USMike said:


> Light streak between 9:00 and 11:00 + is from the end of the seconds hand.


Great watch and pics!


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

thedburgess said:


> Are you using a tripod because they are slightly out of focus? Nice Lume though


Yes, I'm using a tripod but am exposing at f/2.8 for about 20 seconds so there may have been some movement during the exposure. There is definitely narrow depth of field considering the wide aperture and closeness of the watch to the focal plane. This is evident in the second picture where he various levels in the dial are in and out of focus.

These are from a test I did recently comparing several generations of Invicta watch lume within the brand over time. No matter how much Invicta's President brags about his "Tritnite" lume material, it can't hold a candle to Seiko.

Thanks for all the comments on my pictures


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

They are in focus.........just in the wrong plane.........can see a quite nicely focussed bracelet to the right of the piccy, but the dial itself is slightly forward, you just need to be a bit more carefull with critical focus, and remember to be aware that even pushing the shutter release can move the camera enough using a macro lense to shift the focus.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> They are in focus.........just in the wrong plane.........can see a quite nicely focussed bracelet to the right of the piccy, but the dial itself is slightly forward, you just need to be a bit more carefull with critical focus, and remember to be aware that even pushing the shutter release can move the camera enough using a macro lense to shift the focus.


Great advice! *Thanks for the comments.* I use a one second shutter release delay to avoid camera shake. More attention to _all_ details would have made a better shot.

Mike


----------

